# Gigabyte GA-P35-DS4,buy it? (Also comment on other parts!)

## lytenyn

Hello!

I intend to buy a new computer in the next few weeks. Among other parts I want to get a Gigabyte GA-P35-DS4 mainboard. Since it's a rather new chipset, I expect Linux support to be a bit flaky at the beginning - specifically I know that the onboard NIC (Realtek 8111B) is only supported via an external kernel module directly from Realtek. This is not a show-stopper for me, as I can just plug in an old PCI NIC, and hope that Linux support will be sorted out in a couple of months (do you think that there will be a in-kernel-driver soon?)

But, my question is: Are there other show-stoppers with this board, for example, is the onboard IDE-controller a JMicron one, or is it some Gigabyte-specific thing that's not Linux-supported?

If anybody is already running this board, please share your experiences!

FYI, here is the complete list of parts I want to buy, if anyone of you has any objections, feel free to comment!

Intel E6600

Kingston Hyper X DDR800 CL4

Sparkle 8800GTS 320MB

Gigabyte GA-P35-DS4

2 x Samsung HD403LJ (Linux-Software-RAID)

Enermax Chakra 3052

Silverstone ST50EF-Plus

Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro

In case you wonder, I also want to play games with this pc, for a pure linux system, I would have chosen differently!

----------

## tnt

wait for the end of the july - then will emerge E6750 running @2.66GHz (8x1333MHz) and costing about 180$.

meanwhile, if you're in the hurry, you could close the gap by putting some Celeron 420 and replacing it latter.

btw, Realtek RTL8110SC works with kernel Realtec 8169 driver. don't know about Realtek 8111B...

----------

## lytenyn

yes, thank you, I knew about that and will probably wait that long...this unfortunately does not change the board problem. In fact, this might even prevent me from buying an older Asus P5B Deluxe - board, which is perhaps the better choice, Linux-support-wise, but I wanted a P35-based board anyway.

Perhaps I should add some links:

Specification of the board: http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Spec.aspx?ClassValue=Motherboard&ProductID=2531&ProductName=GA-P35-DS4

A (unfortunately only german) discussion thread about linux-compatible socket 775-boards: http://www.planet3dnow.de/vbulletin/showthread.php?threadid=282821

My main problem is still: Is the IDE chip on this board supported by the linux kernel? Are there other problems apart from the not-yet-in-kernel-supported NIC?

Further suggestions on different boards/parts are of course highly welcome as well!

----------

## tnt

maybe you should look at this board, too:

http://www.asus.com.tw/products4.aspx?modelmenu=2&model=1646&l1=3&l2=11&l3=534&l4=0

its high-end just like DS4

its more expensive 

its all-solid-state-capacitors, too 

it has two NICs (marvell and realtek)

it's PATA is derived from JMicron, too, but I saw somewhere on this forum kernel patched for JMicron SATA

----------

## tnt

read a little bit. it seems that gigabyte is a lot cooler then other boards. even DS3 (without heat-pipe).

problems with realtek 8111 are very simple to solve:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_RTL8168

 :Wink: 

----------

## lytenyn

yes, I should have linked to that before - I know that the NIC is supported via an external kernel module, and this is not my main concern.

The problem is the IDE controller, of which I don't know whether it's JMicron or not... perhaps I'll try sending an email to Gigabyte about that.

About the ASUS P5K Deluxe, I'd prefer the ASUS P5K-E Plus, but these are perhaps a bit expensive for me.

Perhaps I'll just buy an ASUS P5B Deluxe, it should be supported perfectly.

I should perhaps also have commented on the german-only thread. What they say, basically, that it is important to pick an -R -type southbridge (ICH7R, ICH8R, ICH9R) for AHCI-support.

The problem is just that I don't know about the IDE controller. I hope it's JMicron-based or based on something the Linux kernel supports...

Isn't there anybody with a P35-DS4 board running Gentoo?

----------

## longhorn49

It should be a Jmicron Controller. Gigabyte likes to rebrand alot of chips on their motherboards.

I have a fully supported P5K-E working on Gentoo, and would recommend it in a minute.

----------

## lytenyn

OK, searching the forums again, I found the following two threads:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-566387.html

This one basically claims that the NIC is supported by the in-kernel rtl8169-driver.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-564327.html

This one basically says that the onboard IDE-controller is a JMicron one, so I can install Gentoo from it.

I'll ask for confirmation in these threads, just to make sure.

Perhaps I'll just spend 25 Euros plus for an P5K-E, just to be on the safe side.

@longhorn49: Does it really 'just work'? Also the WiFi-Card? Or just with ndiswrapper or something?

----------

